
Tesla Autopilot 8.0 uses radar to prevent accidents like the fatal Model S crash - chriskanan
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/11/tesla-autopilot-8-0-uses-radar-to-prevent-accidents-like-the-fatal-model-s-crash/
======
ceejayoz
Also discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12475027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12475027)

------
helthanatos
I'm not exactly sure why radar wouldn't have taken more precedence from the
beginning, but thank you for making it better.

